# ساعات فيرزاتشي كوبي ون



## kafh (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ساعات فيرزاتشي تقليد فاخر|ساعات فيرزاتشي تقليد|ساعات فيرزاتشي مقلدة درجة اولى |ساعات فيرزاتشي مقلدة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 







يتوفر ساعات فيرزاتشي ماركة عالمية تقليد نخب اول 

الساعات فخمة جدا هاي كواليتي AAA


للطلب: على الواتس اب

0505678580


حساب تويتر :https://twitter.com/wholesale4watch
بلوجر http://wholesale4watches.blogspot.com/

ساعات فيرزاتشي تقليد فاخر|ساعات فيرزاتشي تقليد|ساعات فيرزاتشي مقلدة درجة اولى |ساعات فيرزاتشي مقلدة
ساعات بالجملة, للبيع , بالرياض, في الرياض,ساعة ,صور , ماركات ,بيع ماركات,اسعار ,ماركة , الماركات,بيع , اسعارها, مقلدة,محلات بالرياض,بيع الماركات المقلدة ،اسعارها,محلات بيع في الرياض


----------



## kafh (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد بساعات بولغري*


----------



## kafh (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*رشة الكريستال*

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 



> فضلا وليس امرا
> التواصل على الواتس اب
> 0505678580
> مع مراعاة اوقات الصلاة والراحة
> مع خالص التقدير والاحترام


----------



## kafh (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*رشة الكريستال*

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 



> فضلا وليس امرا
> التواصل على الواتس اب
> 0505678580
> مع مراعاة اوقات الصلاة والراحة
> مع خالص التقدير والاحترام


----------



## kafh (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*رشة الكريستال*

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 



> فضلا وليس امرا
> التواصل على الواتس اب
> 0505678580
> مع مراعاة اوقات الصلاة والراحة
> مع خالص التقدير والاحترام


----------



## kafh (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*زركون*

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## kafh (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*رشة الكريستال*

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 



> فضلا وليس امرا
> التواصل على الواتس اب
> 0505678580
> مع مراعاة اوقات الصلاة والراحة
> مع خالص التقدير والاحترام


----------



## kafh (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*رشة الكريستال*

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 



> فضلا وليس امرا
> التواصل على الواتس اب
> 0505678580
> مع مراعاة اوقات الصلاة والراحة
> مع خالص التقدير والاحترام


----------



## kafh (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*رشة الكريستال*

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 



> فضلا وليس امرا
> التواصل على الواتس اب
> 0505678580
> مع مراعاة اوقات الصلاة والراحة
> مع خالص التقدير والاحترام


----------



## kafh (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*زركون*

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## kafh (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*فيرزاتشي*

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين


فضلا وكرما دوما وابدا 
التواصل على السريع على الواتس اب 
0505678580


----------



## kafh (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*ساعات بولغري تقليد طبق الاصل*


فضلا وكرما دوما وابدا 
التواصل على الواتس اب 
0505678580


----------



## kafh (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*ساعات بولغري تقليد طبق الاصل*


فضلا وكرما دوما وابدا 
التواصل على الواتس اب 
0505678580


----------



## kafh (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*ساعات مقلدة اسواق ستي*

لا تتردد بالطلب 
فضلا وكرما دوما وابدا 
التواصل على الواتس اب 
0505678580


----------



## kafh (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*ساعات مقلدة اسواق ستي*







فضلا وكرما دوما وابدا 
التواصل على الواتس اب 
0505678580


سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## kafh (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*ساعات مقلدة اسواق ستي*






فضلا وكرما دوما وابدا 
التواصل على الواتس اب 
0505678580


سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## kafh (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*ساعات مقلدة اسواق ستي*



كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## kafh (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*ساعات مقلدة اسواق ستي*



كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## kafh (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*ساعات تقليد ماركات عالمية شحن الى جميع مدن السعودية*



لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله 




> أعمال يستحب الإكثار منها في هذه الأيام ، نذكر منها على وجه التذكير ما يلي:
> قراءة القرآن وتعلمه ـ والاستغفار ـ وبر الوالدين ـ وصلة الأرحام والأقارب ـ وإفشاء السلام وإطعام الطعام ـ والإصلاح بين الناس ـ والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ـ وحفظ اللسان والفرج ـ والإحسان إلى الجيران ـ وإكرام الضيف ـ والإنفاق في سبيل الله ـ وإماطة الأذى عن الطريق ـ والنفقة على الزوجة والعيال ـ وكفالة الأيتام ـ وزيارة المرضى ـ وقضاء حوائج الإخوان ـ والصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وعدم إيذاء المسلمين ـ والرفق بالرعية ـ وصلة أصدقاء الوالدين ـ والدعاء للإخوان بظهر الغيب ـ وأداء الأمانات والوفاء بالعهد ـ والبر بالخالة والخالـ وإغاثة الملهوف ـ وغض البصر عن محارم الله ـ وإسباغ الوضوء ـ والدعاء بين الآذان والإقامة ـ وقراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة ـ والذهاب إلى المساجد والمحافظة على صلاة الجماعة ـ والمحافظة على السنن الراتبة ـ والحرص على صلاة العيد في المصلى ـ وذكر الله عقب الصلوات ـ والحرص على الكسب الحلال ـ وإدخال السرور على المسلمين ـ والشفقة بالضعفاء ـ واصطناع المعروف والدلالة على الخير ـ وسلامة الصدر وترك الشحناء ـ وتعليم الأولاد والبنات ـ والتعاون مع المسلمين فيما فيه خير.
> وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.


----------



## kafh (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*ساعات تقليد ماركات عالمية شحن الى جميع مدن السعودية*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد 
الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبر لااله الا الله 
الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد
الله اكبر كبيرا
والحمد لله كثيرا 
وسبحان الله بكره واصيلا 
وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد


----------



## kafh (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*ساعات تقليد ماركات عالمية شحن الى جميع مدن السعودية*





استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه 
ربنا هب لنا من لدنك رحمة واغفر لنا انك انت الوهاب 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

